# on waiting list for oi



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

Well half way through 5th 100mg cycle of clomid and just been refered for hsg and oi, waiting list 4 oi is about 9/10 months but i know its prob going 2 b longer then have all the initial meets b4 i start so prob jan/feb 2012 b4 i start. But just looking 4 advice on what it entails, details infact anything and everything please lol. df has no probs but ive only ovulated twice so far on clomid(b4 this af was lucky 2 come once a year).

Thanks


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Lesley, that is a very long wait! Which hospital is it? 
OI involves injecting yourself (usually with FSH) every day of cycle until ovulation. The clinic will usually scan you (internal) every few days as they keep an eye on your womb lining and the size and number of follies. Once they are satisfied that you have not produced too many follies, usually 1 or 2, and that it/they are large enough, you will use HCG as a 'trigger shot' to finish maturing the follie and release it. Some clinics may test your oestradiol levels as well.
It is pretty straightforward, kind of inbetween clomid and IVF. The injections probably won't give you as many side effects as the clomid (they didn't for me, at any rate), and don't really hurt. The first one can be a bit scary tho! lol   The only piece of advice I can give you, is to make sure the injection is at room temp before you inject, otherwise it tends to sting quite a bit!
Hope this helps. Have a chat on the OI girls chatter forum too, as I'm sure the others will be glad to help as well, and can most likely add loads more to what I have told you here


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Lesley

AF just arrived for me after 4th cycle of OI so not feeling at all good but wanted to confirm what Bump said. I have had no real syptoms from OI and find it much better than clomid in that respect. The injections dont really hurt and you really feel you are doing something. Really surprised at the length of wait in order for you to start OI. 

Wishing you all the Best

SS


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks 4 the replies

Im with Crosshouse hopsital in ayr who will i assume refer me 2 Glasgow Royal Infirmary, its all nhs so a waiting game. Cons said it was only 2/3 month waiting last year but its jumped up this year. Im kinda happy 2 wait abit, give us some US time not ttc time cause been trying nearly 3 yrs,plus we r getting married june 2012 so can concentrate on that and it kinda times well 2.

Ive been lucky been on 100mg of clomid since the start and ive had no side effects bar 1st month but it was only pain and thats all ive ever had. My cycles r 66 days long so kinda thinking that af will prob go back 2 how it was b4 clomid ie, months and months and months between cycles.

Thats good 2 know ss as with clomid etc ive felt so useless xx

Lol bump yeah im dreadin that 1st injection 2 b honest. Think its gona be a case of sitting with the needle 4 a while(prob hours lol) and the body part im going 2 inject and starting and stoppin lol. xx

How will these drugs affect my cycle? Will they shorten them? Do u inject everyday until follies r big enough?? Its just im wondering cause cycles r that long xxxx


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL    You just described my first experience with the gonalf!!  I must have sat for about 5 mins, hovering over the skin, saying i can't do it, i can't do this!  But you'll be fine.  Once you've done the first one, the rest are ok.  
I think the fsh injections will probably shorten your cycle - it did for me, at any rate.  You keep injecting until you get a follicle big enough to release.


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Lesley

yes, you inject every day until follies are big enough. you will get very regular scans and they will increase or decrease your dose as they go along in the same cycle (not like clomid where you are on the same dose for the whole cycle). I think people normally inject for between 10 and 20 days. I usually inject for 14 or 16ish. It took 2 cycles for them to find the right dose (protocol) I take 300iu of menopur for first 9/10 days and then they lower the doSe to 150 or 225iu depending on follie growth for the next 4/5 days. I then have the hcg trigger when everything looks good. I also have an oestrodol (sp?) blood test to check if there are eggs in follicles.

Hope this helps

SS


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry, posted exactly the same time as Bump!

The first injections are a bit tricky but now I find them really easy and can do them really quickly. (blind folded might be an exageration!!!)

SS


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks girls thats helped alot. Just a waiting game now, another 1 grr oh well u never know clomid may work this cyle lol sooooooooo strongly doubt it tho lol


----------

